# trailer fender?



## Oldgeek (Mar 2, 2011)

Okay, I've had my boat sitting in the back yard and finally got to work rebuilding the trailer. I noticed I'm missing one of the fenders. Do they really do anything except keep the bottom of the boat cleaner? 
I notice the bunks are 9' long and 6 inches wide. They are rotten and have no carpet left on them. I think I'll replace them with 10 footers for a little more support and also plan to add a carpeted bow stop for a little support there. 
I started with the drill and wire brush to knock off the rust and loose paint. I'm going to give it a coat of Rustoleum rust restorer and then a fresh coat of black. 

The good news is I found the source of the "small leak" the guy that sold me the boat mentioned. Two cracks about 4 inches from the transom. They had been patched with silcone at some point. [-X JB Marine Weld will do a nice job on those. The rest of the bottom was in great shape.


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 3, 2011)

fenders keep the boat cleaner if you happen to be towing in the rain or wet roads, offer protection to other motorists by possibly catching/controlling road debris from being thown their way to some extent anyway. Some states require fenders on trailers, some dont, some don't care. you might find a cheapo one at northern tool that will work if you're gonna replace it.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 3, 2011)

Fenders will also help prevent flying rocks from chipping or denting your boat. They are cheap to buy and easy to install.


----------



## screwballl (Mar 3, 2011)

If the wheels are far enough out they can and WILL kick up rocks towards the tow vehicle and its windows. I remember in my teens my uncle had an open wheel trailer that would kick a rock forward about once a month until the 3rd time he had enough. After replacing the window he put fenders on it and never had a problem again.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 3, 2011)

You can buy a fender at tractor supply


----------



## Oldgeek (Mar 3, 2011)

I spent about 2 hours removing the bunks, wiring and hoist. All the nuts were rusted so bad, I twisted them off. Then I wire brushed the whole frame and used 3 cans of the Rustoleum rust restorer. It is going to rain the next two days so, so I'll have to wait to put the camo on the trailer. After I get that done, then I'll install the new bunks and hoist. My son will rewire the trailer a lot cleaner than it was. He says it needs the connections soldered and shrink wrapped. He's installed a lot of high end sound systems in cars, so he'll do a good job. 
The trailer had a lot of surface rust, so there wasn't any way I was going to get a nice smooth finish. The Rustoleum does a nice job as long as you get the loose stuff off and the flaking paint. Sorry but I forgot to take pictures of the before, but take my word for it, that it looks much better. 

Since the weather will be crappy tomorrow, I may take a ride to Tractor Supply and pick up a fender. It will look better with 2. It was nice to get a full day in on this project. Spring isn't that far off.


----------



## catfishhunter (Mar 3, 2011)

just purchased 2 from Rural King for $15 each , good metal ones too !! Any farm and home store will have them . they had plastic ones for $9.99


----------



## Oldgeek (Mar 4, 2011)

catfishhunter said:


> just purchased 2 from Rural King for $15 each , good metal ones too !! Any farm and home store will have them . they had plastic ones for $9.99



Rural King is my favorite store! Of course every time the season changes, they rearrange the entire store and I can't find anything. Maybe I'll have to ask if they carry them in Marion. Raining today so I'm stuck inside anyway.


----------



## screwballl (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been thinking of looking for some new fenders if I choose to step up to 12" instead of 8" wheels... thats down the road though... and I myself would go with plastic sine they have less chance of rusting or causing problems... or I may just use something to raise my existing fends up some...


----------



## Oldgeek (Mar 7, 2011)

I ordered one off Sportman's Guide today. It appears to be the same fender that I have or close enough.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 10, 2011)

ostpics:


----------

